

Ask HN: Our old LaunchRock page was terrible, is this one any better? - outdooricon
http://signup.happynerdshirts.com

======
dfguo
You can try Strikingly.com. We have a lot of customers using Strikingly for
landing pages. Here are few examples:

<http://www.kipsolutions.co> <http://www.disdo.com> <http://www.noq.io>

